# If a breeder puts "ONO" after the price...can you haggle?!



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Never bought a cat from a breeder before so not too sure on the etiquette. But there are some bengal kittens available (2 left from a litter of 5) 16 weeks old, with a price of £500 ONO. Would it be a silly (or rude, or just "not done") thing to do to ask if he'd accept a slightly lower price? Perhaps £450?

I wouldn't have even thought about haggling until I saw the ONO written after the price.

Any advice appreciated!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Do you want to buy a cat from a breeder that sells them like a second hand washing machine?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

dont know much about buying a cat but if that were a dog breeder i wouldnt touch them with a barge pole.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hmmm, never thought of it like that. Perhaps you're right. Like I say, I don't have much experience of breeders!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

Sounds a lot to me to start with!
Can someone tell me if this sounds about right for the breed?


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I think they sound very unprofessional - as said before would not touch them with a barge pole. How about getting a lovely cat from the local cats protection - I got two for £15!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I would say ONO - they are asking for you to knock the price down. If you ask a couple of the Bengal breeders on here they may know who this breeder is or if not they may be able to point you to a decent one. I don't like the idea of reduced price or make me an offer, though if someone wanted two of my kittens I might offer them a discount.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

That's fine, I will steer clear I think. He doesn't even have a proper website, only a FB page, but he is TICA registered and listed on the Bengal Kitten List. Just that his two remaining kittens have beautiful markings and lovely coats, and are the exact age I was looking for.

I have seen prices for rosetted bengals ranging from about £350 up to about £500, so it is the higher end I think for just a pet.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I suspect it may be a case that "ONO" is added if these kittens are taking a little longer than anticipated to home. 

I don't think using "ONO" means he is selling kittens as if they were washing machines but suspect that as long as the perfect home is found that the price could be negotiated during this recession.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

messyhearts said:


> I suspect it may be a case that "ONO" is added if these kittens are taking a little longer than anticipated to home.
> 
> I don't think using "ONO" means he is selling kittens as if they were washing machines but suspect that as long as the perfect home is found that the price could be negotiated during this recession.


That's what I thought, as the kittens are heading towards 17 weeks now, and he still has two left. Oh I don't know.


----------



## Atlantys (Aug 24, 2010)

Chez87 said:


> That's what I thought, as the kittens are heading towards 17 weeks now, and he still has two left. Oh I don't know.


You might be right. It's not what I would say in an advert, but maybe he's doing it because they're getting older.

The only fair way to assess him and his kittens would be to have a kitten visit, meet him, see where and how the kittens live and what they look like, and then make your decision based on that, I think.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh Chez!!!!!!!:scared:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

can you PM me who it is please, I may know them so can give you better advice 

£350 for a rosetted (I mean Properly rosetted) is on the extremly cheap side, £450-£650 is he 'norm' for a quality rosetted bengal, spotties tend to be £400-550. snows are normally a extra hundred to, not sure why though, they say 'rarer' but I see them all the time they arent rare.

Marbles are normlly cheaper asare blue, but I o know people who charge the same for marbles and up blue prices by a good £100/£200.

Instead of putting £500 ONO, he would probably be better just to reduce the price, as they are older I can see why he has done it, ID email/call him and offer hi £350, see what he says!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

*cough* my bengals are ready in 6 weeks *Cough*


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Why do (some?) Bengal breeders charge more/less for certain colours or patterns?


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> dont know much about buying a cat but if that were a dog breeder i wouldnt touch them with a barge pole.


Ditto the above.....


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

gskinner123 said:


> Why do (some?) Bengal breeders charge more/less for certain colours or patterns?


Because the Bengal as a breed is mainly all about pattern and colour and the look of a small wild cat.
So kittens who will grow up into better specimens with spectacular patterns are often worth more.

So your small spotted or fuzzy patterns are not so desirable as those with clear patterns and big rosettes that look like small wild cats as opposed to ones that just look like domestic tabbies.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Ah, I see, thanks  I thought a previous poster was saying that there was a marked difference in price between the actual colours and patterns.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Chez87 said:


> Never bought a cat from a breeder before so not too sure on the etiquette. But there are some bengal kittens available (2 left from a litter of 5) 16 weeks old, with a price of £500 ONO. Would it be a silly (or rude, or just "not done") thing to do to ask if he'd accept a slightly lower price? Perhaps £450?
> 
> I wouldn't have even thought about haggling until I saw the ONO written after the price.
> 
> Any advice appreciated!


Hi Chez.I 'm probably the last person to be giving advice on this subject.I would think the only way to find out whether or not this is a responsible breeder or not (apart from asking someone who knows them)will be to arrange to visit the kittens and to ask the right questions,hopefully get the correct answers and hope that the breeder asks you all the questions a responsible breeder would ask a potential new owner.Good luck in what ever you decide to do.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

I can't really comment on the cat breeding but all i know is i am friends with a very good horse breeder who has been selling her horses for over 20 years now... 9 times out of 10 she will always put their price , for example £4000 and then ONO, she only does it incase a fabulous home comes along for them that can't pay that full price, she wouldn't go cheap, but would knock £150 or so off, because she wanted them to go to caring homes.
Also you never know their circumstances, something genuine might have come up which means they would prefer to get rid of the kittens asap , worth a visit ?


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

There was a little boy I had my eye on, rosetted but not as distinct markings (more chain rosettes), for £350. But the breeder had someone booked in already when I contacted them, and he went. 

Anyway, things are on hold, as the OH still won't budge. 

Thanks for the advice everybody! I did actually ask the breeder if he found a good home if he would consider a lower price, and he said he would. But like I say, it's back on hold right now.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

ONO just stands for Or Nearest Offer so its up to you if you want to go and assess the kitten - just ensure your heart is firmly locked away and your calculating mind is fully attuned (ie, look for the right signs, healthy kitten-wise and ask lots of searching questions, remember to leave space for the seller to reveal things and listen out for what is NOT said as much as what IS said) ... if you do decide to go that route.


----------

